# S x S insurance



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

Should I insure my side by side or is that a waste of money


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If it is going to get wrecked, stolen or damaged it is worth it. If nothing ever happens its a waste of money.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you have nothing to lose in the event of an accident aside for the replacement cost of the unit it's no big deal. Less than $200 per year insurance premium.to protect you from a 7 figure potential law suit is cheap, it's cheap even it's to replace a $15K plus loss of the machine.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I insured mine with I financed it. Now that it is paid for I left it on anyway. Would be sick if my 2 year old 900 Polaris S X S was stolen or damaged somehow.


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

I just renewed my insurance and since the unit is paid for my buddy says I am just wasting my money. I will keep it insured, premiums aren't that much.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A friend of mine dropped his almost new, full cab, gator through Hamlin lake last winter and his insurance not only covered the machine but also the recovery costs. I carry insurance on my newer grizzly quad but not on a sxs and old quads that don't leave the farm. My farm insurance covers them, including liability, on the farm.


----------

